# Do I Fake it???



## Upset and confused (Nov 1, 2011)

I did have another thread explaining that my 58 year old husband wanted to watch me have sex with another man and I refused.
Before that we had sex twice a day, everyday and had a great sex life and marriage.
Since I refused to go along with his request our sex life has been nothing for 5 weeks and I am so frustrated.
Last night for the first time since our problems he reached to me and I was so greatful thinking he is finally coming back to his old self but found his actions all for himself and nothing for me. Maybe it is just me so I faked an orgasm for the first time ever. It scares me...do I continue to fake it if I am not getting anything out of this. I don't know why it didn't do anything for me as usually I don't have issues like this. 
I know if I mention it to him he will just turn away again and I don't want that. Help!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Stop faking. And talk to him about why he's being selfish.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

He's going to know you're faking especially if he knows how you get of in reality.

He may not notice once or twice but if you start making a habit out of it he's going to notice and that will open up a shuit storm you want no part of.

Don't do it again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Faking is the most ****ed up thing in the universe. Dont EVER do it. Its an insult of the utmost.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

No, I don't think you should fake it. If anything, you and your husband need some heartfelt honesty in your relationship.

What have you two been doing in the last five weeks to try and improve your marriage since the bombshell he dropped on you?

What's been going on?

Best wishes.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

When your faking it, your faking it to yourself.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Don't fake it. I think one of the reasons why you didn't get "there" is because your trust has been shaken. Most women need to feel safe and secure in order to O. 

Talk to him in a non-confrontational way. If he cares about you, he will be open.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Never ever fake..and never do pity sex. Us men would rather go without.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

FINALLY: The Truth About Why Women Fake Orgasms


----------



## Upset and confused (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks for all the answers....I must say I have not faked it since. I am not getting much out of sex as it is just sex and not making love anymore. He is being so selfish and will not discuss anything. He still blames me as being not fair for not being willing to have a threesome and helping him live out his fantasy. Life is hard right now


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Upset and confused said:


> thanks for all the answers....I must say I have not faked it since. I am not getting much out of sex as it is just sex and not making love anymore. He is being so selfish and will not discuss anything. He still blames me as being not fair for not being willing to have a threesome and helping him live out his fantasy. Life is hard right now


This man is a selfish [email protected]@rd! You have set your boundaries and he set out to be passive aggressive. I feel for you.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I would hope, that if my wife did not, she'd say something and we'd use other methods to complete the job


----------

